# מסחור החתונות - מה דעתכן?



## Rapunzelll (3/6/13)

מסחור החתונות - מה דעתכן? 
היום בבוקר יצא לי פתאום לקרוא פוסט בפייסבוק שידיד שלי שיתף, קראתי אותו וממש רציתי לשתף כאן ולשמוע את דעתכן לגבי ההרגשה של כותבת הפוסט - 


חברים יקרים, עבור אלו מכם שהנושא עדיין רלוונטי להם, זוהי הצהרות כוונות:
אני לא הולכת יותר לחתונות.

אתם יקרים לי, אני אוהבת אתכם ושמחה מאוד בשמחתכם, אבל אני לא מסוגלת, פיזית, נפשית וכלכלית, להמשיך ולממן תעשייה של רבנים ; מאכערים של אולמות וקייטרינג ; דיג'יים בעיני עצמם שלוחצים פליי ; צלמים אומללים שלא מצליחים להתפרנס מאומנותם ורודפים אחרי הדודה עם השוק טלה ; מעצבות שמשלשות את העלות רק כי השמלה צבועה לבן ; מעצבי שיער ואומניות איפור ויועצי חן ומטבילי מקוואות, מפעילי רווקות, מפריחי יונים ואורגי חופות. כל אלה זכו, בחישוב גס, לחלוק ביניהם בשנים האחרונות בערך 15,000 ש"ח מכיסי (עליהם עמלתי עמל רב).

זה לא רק העלות, אני גם לא מסוגלת להתארגן על הנסיעות האלה, לבחור שמלות ומתנות למסיבת רווקות (ואל תשכחי להביא משהו שמייצג את הקשר שלך לכלה! וללבוש לבן עם זר על הראש! ולהכין פשטידה דלת קלוריות!). 
לא מסוגלת לאכול את אותן מנות, לרקוד את אותם הריקודים ולחייך את כל החיוכים המאולצים. ובעיקר, אני לא מסוגלת לבלות עוד ערב שרובו יסוב סביב השאלה- מתי כבר מנומס ללכת.

לכן אם הבחירה שלכם היא להתחתן באולם, אנא קבלו מראש את התנצלותי, אני לא אגיע. אבל בערב אחר, אולי עוד חודש-חודשיים, יהיה לי לעונג רב להזמין אתכם לערב של בילוי משותף לפי העדפותיכם: צ'ייסרים על הבר, סיור אינטימי על חומות ירושלים, קיאקים על הירדן או הצגת תאטרון אוונגרד, מה שתרצו, עלי. אשמח גם לקנות עבורכם משהו שאתם באמת צריכים, איזה בלנדר טוב שימש אתכם לאורך שנים. 
כן, כמו פעם 

בשנים האחרונות יותר ויותר אנשים מתחילים להתעייף מהאירועים היקרים, הגנריים והמתישים. מכך שהכסף שלנו הולך לכל המפיקים והמתעסקים בשמחות. מהאירועים הענקיים כי "לא נעים" לא להזמין את ההוא של ההיא של ההם שחיתלנו בשנות ה-80. וזה ה"לא נעים" המטופש ביותר שהרי בסוף כולם עומדים מאחורה בזמן החופה, מעשנים ומקשקשים. זה מדכא, באמת.

יש לי חברים שהצליחו לצאת מהלופ הזה, שהצליחו לציין את אהבתם באופן שהתאים להם וששימח את חבריהם. אני מעריצה אותם על שהצליחו לראות מעבר לתעשייה הזו שהצליחה לסמא את עינינו ולשכנע אותנו שכך צריך לציין אהבה (+הצליחו לשכנע את ההורים שמותר לחגוג גם אחרת!).

אז זוהי הצהרת הכוונות המפוקחת שלי. 
מקווה שתמחלו לי על היעדרותי ושתראו שהיא נכתבה באהבה, כפי שאני רואה אותה.


---------------------------------------------------------

דעתי האישית {אני מבהירה כבר כאן ועכשיו שמה שאני חושבת ומרגישה הם בשום אופן לא סוג של ביקורת, כל אחד והעדפותיו\ה האישיים שלו ושלה, אז נא לא לחשוב על זה בתור ביקרות חס וחלילה}.
אני חייבת לומר שהרגשתי שאני מסכימה איתה, ובעצם כדי להימנע מכל המסחור הזה אני אישית עובדת קשה על מנת לשמור את החתונה לצנועה ביותר, קטנה ביותר {80 אורחים}, בתקווה למצוא בית של חבר קרוב שאפשר יהיה לעשות את החתונה בחצר, ואם לא זה אז כנראה לשכור וילה לערב {שזה עדיין זול משמעותית משאר הדברים}. פתאום סבתא של בן זוגי אמרה שאי אפשר בלי הבני דודים של אבא שלו {אנשים שאני מעולם לא ראיתי ובן זוגי יכול לספור על כף ידו כמה פעמים הוא ראה אותם}. לא עניתי לה מיד, ואנחנו דיברנו על זה ורואים איך מתמודדים עם העניין. כבר עכשיו נראה שזה מתחיל להתמסמס. 

אצלי זה טיפה יותר גם עקרוני. אמא שלי נפטרה לפני חצי שנה ואני מתכננת להקדיש\לערוך\לציין איכשהו אותה בחתונה ואני מתכננת לדבר על זה. בשום פנים ואופן אני לא רוצה אנשים שישבו שם, בזמן שהלב שלי נקרע שהיא לא כאן, ויתהו מתי החלק ה"כבד" נגמר. וזה בעצם מה שקורה כשמזמינים אנשים שלא קרובים אלייך. :\


----------



## livemusica (3/6/13)

לייק- באמת נמאס מזה 
לאחרונה רואה הרבה פוסטים כאלו בפייסבוק, והמבין יבין...


----------



## פרילי 86 (3/6/13)

אני איתכן 
אבל זה לא קשה לנחש- בגלל זה אני עושה חתונה של 100 איש בחצר הבית.
לא מבינה איך זה הגיע לגודל שזה הגיע, למחירים, ולכל המסביב. 
זה הגיע למצב שהטקס הוא כל כך לא משמעותי להרבה אנשים, שהם עושים אותו עם מישהו שבכלל לא קשור לחיים שלהם. או כמו שמישהי שהתלבטה האם לעשות חתונה רפורמית, פעם אמרה לי בפורום שהיא ויתרה על הרעיון (ולעשות טקס אורתודוכסי) "כי הם החליטו להתמקד במה שחשוב".
אבל בתכלס, זה באמת לא קל. אם המשפחה של שנינו לא הייתה בדיוק באותו הראש כמונו, זה היה נהפך לקרב וסבל אדיר, שמראש הייתי מוותרת, ומתחתנת בחו"ל.
דרך אגב, לדעתי הקהל מצביע ברגליים- כמה פעמים נפתח שרשור על כך שהיו 400 מוזמנים, והגיעו 270. 130 איש עשו את ההחלטה שהחברה שלך עשתה.


----------



## Rapunzelll (3/6/13)

נכון מאוד. רק מתקנת אותך - לא חברה שלי 
ידיד שלי שיתף סטטוס של "סטטוסים מצייצים".


----------



## שוקולד תות1 (4/6/13)

ובצדק 
אף אחד לא חייב להגיע.


----------



## Shmutzi (3/6/13)

המפתח הוא באמת להזמין אנשים קרובים 
שמכירים אותך ושאת מכירה אותם ולשמור על מוזמנים שבאמת באמת באמת שמחים מהחתונה ושמחים לחלוק איתך את המעמד. 

גם לנו הייתה חתונה קטנה שבה הכרתי את הרוב המוחלט של המוזמנים. זה היה מעולה עבורנו, מתאים לאופי שלנו והכי שמחתי בעולם לראות את האנשים הקרובים אלי, גם משפחה וגם חברים, באותו ערב. 
העניין הוא, שלכל אחד אופי שונה ויש אנשים בארץ שאירוע גדול ומנצנץ עושה להם טוב. בחירה שלהם, רצון שלהם... כל אחד יכול להחליט לעצמו אם לעשות אירוע גדול וגם אם לבוא לאירוע גדול. וכל בחירה היא בסדר כל עוד היא נעשתה בלב שלם.


משתתפת בצערך על אמך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




אני בטוחה שבערב החתונה וגם ביום עצמו היא תהיה איתך ותרגישי את חיבוקה ושמחתה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאחלת לך שמחה ורגעי אושר והמון מזל טוב


----------



## Rapunzelll (3/6/13)

דבר ראשון, תודה.  
אני בטוחה גם שככה זה יהיה.

ובדיוק לזה התכוונתי - מי שרוצה לעשות גדול ונוצץ, מברוק  כל אחד ומה שעושה לו טוב בלב.


----------



## שיילה פרנק (5/6/13)

ניוס פלאש! גם קרובים לא אוהבים ללכת לחתונות 
לבן שלי חגגתי בר מצווה,  והזמנתי  ר ק   את האחים שלי ואחות של בעלי.  זהו!
הבן שלי לקח את החברים שלו למסעדה, והם נהנו כהוגן.
בקשתי מראש שאין צורך במתנות, וכולם נהנו מסופ"ש נפלא במלון ברמה של 5 כוכבים בלי רעש, בלי לחץ ובלי בלאגנים.  כולם שמחו לצאת לסופ"ש במקום מהמם עם ארוחות נפלאות, ילדים שמחים וסביבה נפלאה.  מי שרצה פרגן במתנה או סכום כסף לחסכון של הילד.

למען הכנות, היינו מסתפקים בטיסה טובה לחו"ל  ליעד כמבוקשו, אלמלא אבי לחץ על מסיבה מאחדת  (הוא מסורתי)

והנה לדודה הטרחנית שלי יש ג'וק ענק לערוך מסיבה ענקית לבן שלה, שממש לא מעניינת אותי.   אני חושבת שפגשתי אותו ואת הכלה אחת פעם אחת בלוויה, וגם שם החלפנו משפט וחצי.  למה אני צריכה להגיע? לא יודעת.  החלטתי שאין לי מה לחפש שם, ואין לי חשק להגיע לארוע מטופש בחור יוקרתי, לרכוש שמלה, לשרוף ערב, לסבול למחרת מכאבי ראש רצחנים.. זה מאוס ויצא מכל חור אפשרי.  זה לא עניין אישי, זה קונספט שמיצה את עצמו.

אני הכי מסכימה עם המחאה הזו.   אנשים יקרים, השמחה היא בלב ולא בניקור העיניים!   אני ובעלי התחתנו חתונה צנועה מאוד ברבנות, ואנחנו מאושרים עד היום.  מסיבה גדולה לא היתה עושה אותי מאושרת או מעושרת יותר.


----------



## Shmutzi (6/6/13)

איש כטוב בעיניו יעשה... מכירה? 
זה תקף גם לבעלי השמחה וגם למוזמנים.


----------



## ברבורה (3/6/13)

אז שלא תבוא 
כל שנה בתחילת "עונת החתונות" מתחילות הכתבות האלו.
אני יכולה מאוד להבין מאיפה זה נובע, ויצא לי לוותר על מספר חתונות שהוזמנתי אליהם בעיקר משיקולי עלות. אומנם אלו היו חתונות של אנשים שלא קרובים אליי אבל אני מרגישה בסדר גמור לגביי זה.

מצד שני!! לא לכולנו יש חצר של ההורים ולא, וילה ללא תשתיות זה לא יותר זול (!) ולא לכולנו יש משפחות קטנות ולא לכולנו יש אותו סדר עדיפויות! אז כן, גם אני רציתי חתונה קטנה. אבל התפשרנו עם הרצונות של ההורים שלנו כי אנחנו מאוד אוהבים אותם ולנו לא הפריע שהם הזמינו אנשים מהעבודה. 
אנחנו ערכנו את החתונה בתל אביב כדיי שיהיה לכולם נוח ונחמד.

עוד משהו שאני לא מסכימה איתו זה הזלזול המוחלט באנשי המקצוע- ממש לא כל הצלמים שמצלמים חתונות הם אומללים ולא כל הדיג'י לוחצים רק על פליי. זה מתנשא וחסר בסיס.

בכל מקרה נראה לי שהבחורה בקנאת חתונות. לא חייבת לבוא וגם לא חייבת לקחת את הזוג לסיור להראות להם כמה היא אוהבת אותם. היא יכולה לחסוך את הכסף שלה ואת הזמן של הזוג. 
אני כן מסכימה בנושא של מסיבת הרווקות, אני חושבת שיש מסיבות רווקות מופרעות  וכאן האשמה היא בעיקר על הכלה או החתן. 
בייוש.


----------



## Shmutzi (3/6/13)

מסכימה עם הקטע על אנשי המקצוע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אי אפשר להכליל ובהחלט יש מוכשרים שעושים את עבודתם מתוך אהבה אמיתית למקצוע.


----------



## Rapunzelll (3/6/13)

נכון לגבי בעלי המקצוע.. 
אבל אני יכולה להבין למה זה צורם לאורחים שבמקום שהצ'ק שלהם יעזור לזוג הצעיר לקנות מכונת כביסה משומשת במצב טוב, זה הולך אל העוזר צלם שאולי לא נראה הכי מקצועי. {כל אחד והעדפותיו שלו, נכון מאוד}. אני פשוט עדיין יכולה להבין מאיפה התסכול נובע. אני אישית חושבת על כך שסבתי דלת האמצעים מנסה לדחוף לי כסף בשביל החתונה ואני חושבת לעצמי שעדיף שהכסף הזה יעזור לי למנוחה כלכלית נפשית למשך חודש ולא סתם להחליט על עוד מנת קינוחים. :\ נכון שזמנים השתנו, ועכשיו כשזוג מתחתן הם בדר"כ כבר גרים באותו הבית עם רהיטים וכמעט כל מה שצריך, אבל הכסף היה יכול ללכת לתוך תא המשפחה החדש שהם מקימים ולו דווקא לאירוע.
אבל... יכול להיות שזה רק נקודת המבט המיושנת שלי. ממש {ממש} קשה לי עם הקונספט הזה של שפיכת כספים על אירוע של כמה שעות.


----------



## lanit (3/6/13)

דווקא מהכרות אישית 
אני יכולה להגיד לך שהיא לא בקנאת חתונות. וכשהיא ובן זוגה שקלו להנשא, הם החליטו לקחת את הכסף ולטוס לכמה חודשים לניו זילנד במקום.


----------



## Rapunzelll (3/6/13)

וואו. עכשיו אני מקנאה בה. איזה אחלה רעיון. 
המפ..... חושבת. האם הבן זוג יסכים. חחח.. 
{החברים הקרובים שלנו אבל יהרגו אותנו. אנחנו ביחד 7 שנים מאז התיכון, ואנחנו די צעירים {24, 25} ואנחנו הזוג האולטימטיבי מבחינתם וכבר שנים כולם שואלים מתי נתחתן}, לבטל את החתונה יגרום לכל מי שתכנן על זה כבר שנים לחנוק אותנו. חחחח


----------



## ברבורה (3/6/13)

כמו שאמרתי הכל עניין של סדר עדיפיות 
וכל משפחה זה לגופה. 
ושוב, מי שלא רוצה לבוא שלא יבוא אני לא מבינה למה להתערם על כך?
ויבוא האיש אשר גם לא עשה חתונה באולם וגם לא טס ויגיד שבזבוז של כסף זה טיסה של כמה חודשים שאפשר לחסוך את זה לאוטו חדש.

שאנשים יפסיקו להסתכל לאנשים אחרים בכיס. לא טוב להם שלא יבואו. שיכתבו סטטוס ממורמר בפייס. אחלה.


----------



## lanit (3/6/13)

אני לא רואה כאן התרעמות, אלא הצהרת כוונות 
ולא ראיתי איפה היא נכנסה למישהו לכיס. היא אומרת שכל האירועים נראים אותו דבר, ומצידה, היא לא מוכנה להוציא מהכיס שלה כדי לממן את זה. אין כאן קריאה להפסיק לקיים אירועים כאלה, אלא רק הודעה שהיא לא מתכוונת להשתתף. ממורמר זה לא.


----------



## bluestvixen (4/6/13)

לה כל האירועים נראים אותו הדבר 
אבל לכל זוג זה היום היחיד והמיוחד שלו וכך הם בחרו לחגוג אותו.

היא לא חייבת להסכים עם הדרך שבה הם בחרו, אבל אם היא באמת אוהבת אותם ורוצה לשמח איתם ולשמוח איתם - שתלך ותחגוג איתם בדרך שהם בחרו לחגוג.


----------



## ronitvas (4/6/13)

מזל שלא כולם חושבים כמוה 
אחרת הפורום הזה לא היה קיים


----------



## שוקולד תות1 (4/6/13)

אומנם 
לכל זוג זה אירוע יחיד ומיוחד, אבל לאורחם זה נטל. למה אני צריכה לממן את האירועים? עדיין לא הבנתי.


----------



## ronitvas (4/6/13)

את ממש לא צריכה לממן את האירועים 
את צריכה ללכת לאירועים שחשוב לך להיות חלק מהם ולתת מתנה בהתאם לרצונך ולכיסך.
אם את חושבת שמדובר בנטל, כנראה שאת לא צריכה להיות חלק מהאירוע.
את צריכה ללכת לאירועים שאת מרגישה *שאת* רוצה ונהנית להיות חלק ולתת מתנה בכיף (ולא משנה מה גודלה)


----------



## שוקולד תות1 (4/6/13)

בדיוק 
מסכימה עם כל מלה.


----------



## ronitvas (4/6/13)




----------



## lionet (5/6/13)

זה לא מדוייק 
יש צפיה מצד הזוג המתחתן לצ'קים בסכום מסויים. 
את לא חייבת לעצמוד בה, נכון, אבל אם לא בא לך לבאס חברה טובה שלך ביום שמח בשבילה - את תוציאי את הפנקס צ'קים ותשלמי. והרבה. 

אני אישית לא התחתנתי בכלל. 
אף אחד מהחברים או המשפחה ששפכתי עליהם מאות שקלים בחתונה שלהם לא העלה על דעתו להביא לי מתנות בסדר גודל הזה לאירועים אחרים שעשיתי (הולדת ביתי הבכורה, למשל) - כי בהחלט כן, הצ'ק בחתונה הוא בשביל לממן את האירוע. זו לא מתנה לזוג הצעיר לתחילת דרכו ו'שיעשו איתה מה שרוצים' , אם אין אירוע - אין צ'ק. 
אני לא מתלוננת, אני ידעתי בהחלט מה בחרתי ואני עדיין חושבת שזו בחירה טובה ונכונה בשבילי. אני גם זו שבוחרת להגיע לחתונות ולשלם. זו לגמרי בחירה שלי, כדי לשמח אנשים אהובים עלי (ורק לכאלו חתונות אני באה) 
הייתי, כמובן, שמחה לקבל חזרה, בתורי, מתנות נדיבות כמו שאני (תמיד! ומכל הלב!) נותנת- אבל לא אם אני מחוייבת לערוך לעצמי בכסף הזה מסיבה מהסוג שאני לא נהנת ממנה. 
אני רק אומרת שזו לא באמת "בחירה של הזוג מה לעשות עם המתנה שלי" - חתונה זו בחירה מאוד ספציפית שמציבה דרישה מאוד ברורה ל"מתנה" בסכום שאף אחד לא נותן כאשר הבחירה באמת חופשית (אירוע שאינו מחויב בקודים חברתיים). 
(סליחה על ההתפרצות, הגעתי מהראשי)


----------



## dify (5/6/13)

בדיוק 
זה אכן לא כסף ל"תחילת הזוגיות" או כל ביטוי אחר..
אנחנו 8 שנים יחד, זה לא גרם לאף אחד מאלו שאנחנו חגגנו איתם והבאנו להם למצוא לנכון להביא לנו לכבוד הזוגיות שלנו. כך שלא נותנים את הכסף כדי לחגוג עם הזוג אלא כדי לממן את עלויות האירוע.. אחרת אני לא מבינה איך אף לא אחד מאלו שנתתי להם עד היום לא מצא לנכון להרגיש שיש לו צורך להשתתף בשמחת הזוגיות שלי בצורת צ'ק..


----------



## Piece of Wood (6/6/13)

זה לא מדויק בכלל 
אני ובן זוגי הוזמנו ל-6 חתונות החודש.
כולן של חברים קרובים עד קרובים מאד, היה חשוב לנו להגיע לכל האירועים האלו, ל-2 מהחתונות רק בן זוגי נסע כי פשוט לא יכולנו לעמוד בזה כלכלית.

אז כן, אני רוצה להיות שם בשביל החברים האלו, אני רוצה לשמוח בשמחתם, אבל כן! זה בהחלט נטל, העלות של ההשתתפות באירועים האלו הגיעה לסביבות ה-3000 ש"ח בחודש האחרון.

נאלצתי לוותר על חתונות של 2 חברים קרובים כי פשוט לא יכולנו לשלם, ואני לא אגיע לחתונה בלי לכסות את המנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אפשר להגיד שזה לא משנה מה גודל המתנה עד מחר, אבל להגיע לחתונה של חברים קרובים ולשים סכום נמוך זה לא מקובל כיום ואנשים ממש לא לוקחים את זה בקלות, הלוואי שזה היה "רק תבואו, לא משנה המתנה".


----------



## רגע33 (6/6/13)

ושוב בחירה שלך, יכולת להביא מתנה צנועה 
אותי זה היה מעליב אם מישהו  קרוב מאוד לא היה מגיע כי הוא לא יכול לכסות את המנה. הייתי מסיקה בכך שהוא לא באמת חבר מאוד קרוב אם הוא מודד את הקירבה שלנו בכסף ולא מבין שמה שחשוב לי זה שיהיה שם גם אם לא יביא כלום.  ואם אצל החברים שלך באמת מה שקובע זה גודל המתנה אז לא התברכת בחברי נפש אמיתיים ואין לי אלא להצטער על כך בשבילך ולהמליץ לך למצוא חברים אחרים קצת פחות חומרניים.


----------



## Piece of Wood (6/6/13)

סלחי לי אבל... 
התשובה שלך הזויה בעיני.
זה לא ש"אנחנו לא יכולים לכסות את המנה", אנחנו יכולים, אבל זה כבד עלינו.
ומצטערת מאד שלא נוח לי להגיע לחתונה של חברים ולשים 100 ש"ח לאדם, זה פשוט לא מקובל, וקשה לי להאמין שיתקבל יפה.
זה אחלה שלחברים קרובים לא אמור להיות משנה כמה כסף שמת בחתונה שלהם, וזה אחלה בתיאוריה. בפועל לצערי זה עלול לגרור אי נעימות גדולה יותר מאשר לא להגיע בכלל.

סלחי לי, הלכתי למצוא חברים קצת פחות חומרניים. התשובה שלך מגעילה.


----------



## רגע33 (7/6/13)

זה בסדר, גם אני נגעלת מהתפיסה של "כיסוי מנה" 
בשום אירוע שערכתי לא ציפיתי מאנשים ש"יכסו מנה" וכן היו גם כאלה שהביאו 100 ש"ח לאדם כי זה מה שהיה להם. זה שזה הזוי בעיניך שאני שמחה לראות חברים אהובים ובני משפחה  שלי חוגגים איתי, בלי קשר לסכום על השיק - זה מאוד עצוב בעיני . אבל אני שמחה  מאוד שבחיים שלי הוצאתי את השיקול הזה מכל המשוואה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (4/6/13)




----------



## רגע33 (4/6/13)

נכון, רוב האירועים באמת נראים אותו דבר 
אבל לזוג שחוגג האירוע הזה הוא חשוב ומרגש וההודעה שלה מבטלת את המשמעות של האירוע בשביל אותו זוג וומשפחתו. בעיני זה מעשה מכוער ומיותר, לא כל מחשבה חייבים לשתף אם זה פוגע ברגשות החברים שלך, גם אם אישית אני חושבת שהיא עשתה בשכל ויותר עדיף לטוס לניו זילנד מאשר לעשות חתונה מוגזמת בנווה הפיות או באולמי הבונבון הרועש. גם רוב התינוקות נראים די דומה ועדיין אני לא אבוא לאמא טרייה ואגיד לה "מה את מתלהבת? התינוק שלך הוא בדיוק כמו כל תינוק אחר, אפשר לחשוב! תדעי לך שאני לא באה יותר לבקר יולדות אחרי לידה, כי במילא כולם נראים אותו דבר".


----------



## Hadas 87 (4/6/13)

ענק...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (4/6/13)

באופן אישי אני גם חושבת שזה לא יפה לצער אנשים ולהגיד להם "כל החתונות נראות אותו דבר אז לא אבוא לשלכם". 
להם זה משמעותי, זה היה מספיק משמעותי עבורם כדי להזמין אותך לאירוע ולכן לא יפה לצער או לבטל את החשיבות שלו. 
מצד שני, ממש לא חובה לבוא ואפשר גם להגיד שלא באים - פשוט יש דרך נחמדה לעשות כל דבר. 
אני מאמינה שכשמישהו טורח - לא יפה לבאס אותו ולא תמיד צריך להגיד "כל" מה שחושבים. מה גם שלא משנה בכמה חתונות הייתי וכמה כולן נראות אותו דבר- אם זו החברה הקרובה שלי שם בחופה- אני מאד אתרגש ואשמח עבורה כאילו זה האירוע היחיד שהייתי בו- ולא אכפת לי אם אכלתי את אותו הסטייק במליון חתונות אחרות.


----------



## Shmutzi (4/6/13)

בדיוק


----------



## lanit (4/6/13)




----------



## lionet (5/6/13)

כשאת באה לראות תינוק את לא נדרשת 
להפרד ממאות שקלים


----------



## רגע33 (5/6/13)

מה איתך? ברית/ה זה *ה*אירוע שמרוויחים עליו 
את כנראה לא בעניינים. הוסבר לי ממביני עניין שאירוע של הולדת ילד נחשב לאירוע כדאי ורווחי להורים.  מזמינים אנשים בשעת צהריים, מגישים להם את המנות הכי זולות ולא טעימות של המקום, מקבלים מחיר מציאה כי אלה שעות מתות בשביל האולם ועושים רווח נאה. 
יולדות טריות ממש אני בכל מקרה לא מבקרת אף פעם רק אם מבקשים ממני במפורש כי הדבר האחרון שיולדת צריכה זה טיילת בבית חולםי או בימים הראשונים בבית וחבל שאנשים לא מבינים את זה ונוחתים עליה.


----------



## lionet (5/6/13)

יש לי שלושה ילדים. 
אבל אני לא בדיוק מבינה באולמות - אני עושה אירועים בבית שלי. גם רוב האהובים עלי. 
אני מגישה אוכל טעים ויקר שהכנתי במו ידי 
הדגש באירועים שלי הוא חברתי - שאנשים יפגשו אחד עם השני ויהיה להם כיף  - אף פעם זה לא ממש סמוך ללידה 
ואף פעם זה לא מכסה את העלות - ואני לא מצפה שזה יכסה - אני עושה אירועים בשביל הכיף שלי. 
(בלי קשר, אני דווקא אהבתי מבקרים אחרי לידות - ודי התבאסתי מזה שאנשים לא באו - אני יודעת שזה מחשש להכביד- אבל לא תמיד זה נכון, תמיד כדאי לשאול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## רגע33 (5/6/13)

טוב, ברור שהכוונה לא לאירוע בביתך הפרטי 
הכוונה לאירוע סטנדרי שעושים באולם אירועים. בבית זה משהו אחר, אינטימי והרבה יותר נחמד בעיני . אם כבר לעשות  - אז ככה. אבל הרבה מאוד עושים אירוע גדול יותר באולם כדי להרוויח וכדי להמנע מריבוי מבקרים בבית. 

הבעיה בלשאול זה שאם הילדת לא מספיק קרובה אז משתלטת תרבות ה"לא נעים" וקשה לדעת אם היא רוצה או שלא נעים לה לסרב, לא כולם יודעים להגיד לא . אז אני מגיעה שבועיים-שלושה אחרי  כשכבר אין הרבה מבקרים ומתחיל להיות בודד.


----------



## lionet (5/6/13)

אני מניחה שזה בעיקר תלוי במצב הפיסי של היולדת 





ואני בהחלט (לשמחתי) לא היולדת הממוצעת - ככה שאני בטח לא מדגם מיצג
אבל זה היה די מוזר להתקשר לכל מיני אנשים ולשכנע אותם שזה בסדר לבוא ושאני לא חולה מסוכנת. - ושהילדים הגדולים ממש צמאים למבקרים.


----------



## lionet (5/6/13)

ובעצם חמק לי ... למה זה "ברור" ? 
אם הרעיון הוא לכבד כל אחד בבחירה שלו - ושכל אחד יוציא את הכסף על מה שמתאים לו - אז עלות ה"מתנה" צריכה להיות זהה ושכל אחד יעשה איתה מה שמתאים לו. 
אבל זה לא ככה. 
אנחנו נדרשים לשלם יותר על האולם - כי זה אולם. למרות שאני מניחה שהרוב המוחלט של האנשים חושב כמוך שהרבה יותר נחמד אחרת (ובד"כ גם יותר טעים). 

אז לא, זו לא בדיוק "בחירה" שלי לשלם - כי יש קודים מקובלים - כמובן, זכותי לבעוט בהם, אבל רובינו לא נעשה את זה, מכל מיני סיבות. 
וזו גם לא בחירה של הזוג "מה לעשות עם הכסף" - כי יש רק דרך אירוע אחת בה הם בכלל יקבלו כסף. זה לא שהם באמת יכולים לבחור לנסוע לניו זילנד במקום. (ז"א הם יכולים - אבל על חשבונם). 
וזה לא כמו להגיד "כל התינוקות אותו הדבר " כי תינוק זה לא אירוע - זה בנאדם. וכן, בטח שאפשר להחרים בריתות - אני עושה את זה. (לא מטעמים תקציביים, אלה כי אני מתנגדת לניצול תינוקות למטרות פולחן ולא מוכנה להשתתף בטקסים כאלו) יש הבדל בין להחרים אירוע לבין להחרים אדם.


----------



## רגע33 (5/6/13)

ברור כי על זה דובר - אירוע באולם 
אלה שאמרו לי שאירוע להולדת ילד נחשב לאירוע רווחי ומשתלם דיברו על אירוע באולם ולא אירוע בבית, אולי לא הסברתי מספיק טוב. בכל אופן אישית המתנה שאני אביא תלויה במידת הקרבה שלי לאותו אדם ולא משנה לי אם עשה אירוע או לא ואיפה וגם במצבי הכלכלי באותו זמן. 
רוב הזוגות שמתחתנים כן בוחרים לעשות אירוע במקום לנסוע לניו זילנד כי עלות של חתונה ממוצעת זה הרבה מעבר לעלות של נסיעה כזאת כאשר את ההפרש מממנים האורחים.    ובעיני כל בחירה היא בחירה, גם הבחירה לא לצאת נגדת מה שמקובל היא בחירה. כל אחד בוחר איזה מחירים הוא מוכן לשלם בחיים ומה חשוב לו ומה לא, גם כשהוא עושה אירוע וגם כאורח. כנראה שחלק מהאנשים שאת לא מגיעה לברית שלהם נעלבים/כועסים ואת בכל זאת מוכנה לשאת בתוצאה הזו, כי זה חשוב לך. אז מישהו אחר יגיד שאין לו בדיוק בחירה אם לבוא או לא. אז אני בוחרת להביא מתנה כראות עיני ולא להתחשב בקודים וברור לי שמאחורי הגב הפנקסאים מלכלכים עליי ומעירים הערות על זה שנסעתי לחופשה במקום להביא עוד 200 שקל לבת דודה השלישית של דודה של חמותי. זה אותו דבר, בחירה שהיא לא קלה אבל בחירה.


----------



## lionet (6/6/13)

רגע, קצת סדר... 
ברור שזו בחירה שלי אם להגיע או לא - מי אמר אחרת ?
אבל אם אני לא רוצה לבאס - אני צריכה לבוא ולרשום צ'ק שמן. 

מה שאמרתי שזו לא בחירה של בני הזוג "מה לעשות עם הכסף שנתנו להם" - כי ת'כלס, מי שלא עושה אירוע באולם - לא מקבל כסף. לפחות לא סכומים כאלו. - כאשר האירוע יותר 'חופשי' ולא נמצא תחת קודים רשמיים של "כמה את מצופה לתת" סדר הגודל של המתנות הוא אחר (מה שמוכיח שרוב האנשים לא באמת נותנים בכיף - כי כשיש להם אפשרות לתת הרבה פחות מבלי להראות רע - הם לוקחים אותה בשתי ידיים) . 

אז זה לא שבני הזוג יכלו לבחור לעשות משהו אחר בסכום דומה. וזה טפשי בעיני, כי רוב האנשים לא נהנים מהמסיבות האלו, אבל כולם משתפים עם זה פעולה.  - רוב האנשים יביאו מתנה לפי איפה נעשה האירוע . 

עכשיו, מה שדובר עליו זה שאמרת שלהגיד ש"כל החתונות אותו הדבר" זה כמו להגיד "כל התינוקות אותו הדבר"  או לומר שאת לא באה יותר לראות יולדות טריות - אז כאשר את באה לראות יולדות טריות - את לא נדרשת לשלם מאות שקלים. גם כאשר מדובר באירוע באולם - זה לא אותו סדר גודל של מסחטת כספים. 
וכן, חתונה זו מסחטת כספים. איך שלא תסובבי את זה.


----------



## רגע33 (6/6/13)

הכל בחירה, לא רק לבוא, גם גודל השיק 
אני לא אלך לאירוע בו המזמינים יתבאסו אם השיק שלי לא יהיה מספיק שמן וגם לא אזמין לשמחה שלי אנשים ששם כדי "לכסות עלות" . זו כן בחירה ותפיסת עולם שאני יכולה לבחור לא לשתף איתה פעולה, כמו שאת בחרת לא להגיע לבריתות. למה זה בסדר לבאס אנשים שעושים ברית אבל זה לא בסדר לבאס אנשים שמצפים לשיק שמן? כי זה סדר העדיפויות שלך. 

אני לא דיברתי על בחירה מה לעשות עם כסף שניתן לבני הזוג אלא מה לעשות עם כסף שכבר יש לבני הזוג ואיך לציין אירועים. מצב שבו יש לזוג X כסף והוא מעדיף לעשות אירוע ב- X+Y כאשר האורחים או ההורים אמורים לממן את ה- Y לעמות מי שיעדיף לקחת את X ולנסוע עם זה לניו זילנד או לעשות תואר שני או לקנות רכב או מה שזה לא יהיה. לא מקומי לקבוע לאחרים מה יותר חשוב וגם לא בעיה שלי אם הם החליטו ללכת דווקא על האופציה הראשונה וחסר להם Y. שוב, בחירה אישית.
מסכימה שרוב האנשים לא נהנים באירועים האלה אבל בעיקר כי הם לא מספיק קרובים למי שחוגג. מה שמצחיק שאותם אנשים שלא נהנים כשהם עושים אירוע בעצמם שוכחים את הנקודה הזאת ומזמינים אורחים שלא יהנו אצלהם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





וזה שהאנלוגיה לא היתה זהה אחד לאחד, זה ממש בסדר, לכן זו אנלוגיה . הנקודה החשובה לא היתה כמה עולה לבקר יולדת לעומת לבוא לחתונה אלא הטענה של בעלת הפוסט שממילא כל האירועים אותו דבר - גם כל התינוקות אותו דבר. יש דברים שלא אומרים לאנשים שאתה אוהב כי זה פוגעני.


----------



## lionet (6/6/13)

האנלוגיה לא היתה קשורה 
אנלוגיה זה יחס בין שני דברים עם קווי דמיון. ופה אין. 
התלונה על החתונות דברה על זה שקודים חברתיים 'מאלצים' אותך לבוא למקום שאת לא רוצה להיות בו ולשלם עבור משהו שאת בכלל לא רוצה שיתקיים. - נגד זה הכותבת מתקוממת.
לבקר מישהי אחרי לידה זה לא משהו כזה כי זה לא משהו שהוא 'מחוייב המציאות' בקוד החברתי.  אם את רוצה את יכולה להשוות לאירועי ברית/ה ואז זה משהו אחר. 

לגבי הסכום - יש פה עניינים מעבר לכיסוי המנה - קטעים של איזה צד נתן יותר וכו'. 
אני לא הולכת לאירועים סתם. ואם כבר יש מישהו שחשוב לי מספיק עד כי אבחר 'לבלות' למענו באירוע המוני, עם מוזיקה בינונית אוכל בינוני מינוס ואלכוהול גרוע - אני כבר אלך עד הסוף ואהיה לארג'ית בצ'ק.  
מה אני צריכה שמה שחברה שלי תזכור מהחתונה שלה זה כמה היה לה מבאס שכל הצ'קים הגדולים הגיעו מהצד 'שלו' ? שתהנה ותרגיש טוב עם עצמה, בשביל זה הלכתי, לא?  

בעיני, - מי שרוצה לבלות עם האנשים האהובים עליו עושה אירוע אינטימי. ברגע שמישהו מזמין לאירוע שלו מעל 100 איש - *כל* המוזמנים נמצאים שם בשביל לכסות על האירוע. 
מה שחשוב לזוג זה להיות "מלך ומלכה ליום אחד" וכל האורחים זה פנים מטושטשות בהמון שאמור להריע להם. החתן והכלה יכולים להיות החברים הכי טובים שלי ביומיום, בני דודים אהובים או אפילו אחים - בערב החתונה אני שם מבחינתם כדי לכסות עלות וכדי ליצור הרגשה של 'נפח' של המון אנשים. 
אני מוכנה לעשות את זה בשביל אנשים שאני אוהבת - כי זה מטופש, מגוחח וקצת יקר - אבל לא מעבר לזה. בשביל זה יש חברים, שיאהבו אותך גם כשאתה מטופש ועולה להם ביוקר.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



פגיעה פיסית באדם צעיר וחלש ממך זה משהו שהוא לא מוסרי בעיני והשתתפות באירוע שכולל שימוש בגוף של קטינים מבחינתי לא באה בחשבון. זה לא עומד בכלל באותו קו.


----------



## רגע33 (7/6/13)

אבל אני לא הגבתי לטענה שאת מדברת עליה 
אלא לטענה שכל החתונות נראות אותו דבר ולכן האנלוגיה כן קשורה ולא נרחיב שוב כי זה יחזיר לנקודת הפתיחה. 

ושוב כל מה שאת אומרת זה בעצם מתאר את הבחירות והסדר עדיפויות שלך. אני למשל, כן הולכת לאירועים של מי שחשוב לי אבל נותנת כמה שאני יכולה ולא כמה שמקובל ועד עכשיו עוד לא תלו אותי בכיכר העיר. את אותו דבר אפשר לומר על הבחירה שלך לא ללכת לברית. למה את צריכה שמה שהחברה שלך תזכור מהברית של הבן שלה זה שאת סירבת להגיע תוך כדי אמירות שיכוללות להיות הרבה יותר פוגעניות מאשר שיק קטן מדי? ושלא יהיה לך ספק, גם אני לא אגיע לשום אירוע בו מעורבים תינוק וסכין ואני מוכנה לשאת בתוצאות.  באותה מידה לכל אחד מאיתנו יש את האופציה להביא לחתונה סכום סביר ולהתמודד עם ההשלכות אבל מה שקורה זה "יורים ובוכים"


----------



## daimond1 (5/6/13)

דווקא כן, כשבאים לבקר בבית החולים או בבית 
נהוג להביא משהו קטן לתינוק או ליולדת, וזה לא כולל את המתנה במידה ויש אירוע ברית/ה.


----------



## lionet (6/6/13)

משהו קטן זה לא צ'ק על מאות שקלים.


----------



## spur (3/6/13)

מסכימה עם כל מילה

העניין הרבה יותר מורכב ממה שהיא מתארת. אנחנו למשל, ניסינו לבדוק חתונה לא בגן אירועים וזה יוצא יקר. מאוד. 

יש לי משפחה גדולה, יש קודי התנהגות בקרב הקולגות בעבודה של ההורים שלי (הם ייעלבו אם לא יוזמנו, כי הם הזמינו את הוריי) 

חצי מהסיבות שבגללן אנחנו מתחתנים זה כדי לשמח את ההורים והמשפחה, אז למה שנרצה לריב איתם על דברים שחשובים להם?


----------



## שוקולד תות1 (4/6/13)

וכמה 
מתוך הצוות של ההורים מגיעים? האם הם מגיעים מתוך רצון? אני יכולה להגיד לך שאין מצב שאגיע לחתונה של איש צוות שמחתן בן-בת. עד כאן.


----------



## ברבורה (4/6/13)

וזה בסדר גמור 
אצל ההורים שלי הגיעו ממש הרבה
ואני חושבת שהם גם נהנו כי שוב ניסנו שזה יהיה קרוב לכולם ושהאוכל יהיה טעים ויצא בשעות נורמאליות. 


אני הלכתי לבתמצווש של בת של קולגה ונהנתי מאוד


----------



## spur (4/6/13)

5 מכל הורה 
מדובר באנשים שעובדים לצידם וחברים שלהם כבר למעלה מ20 שנים....


----------



## עוד פיה אחת פחות (3/6/13)

לדעתי אם אני אי פעם אתחתן אני אצרף להזמנה משפט כמו "אני יודעת שבשנים האחרונות יש טרנד של לקטר על חתונות ולראות בהן קנס. אתם מוזמנים לחגוג איתי את נישואיי ואת אהבתי, אם זה לא מתאים לכם אני מעדיפה שלא תבואו בכלל. תודה שלום."


----------



## The Peanut (4/6/13)

מיותר 
פשוט תזמיני מראש אנשים שאת יודעת שירצו לבוא!


----------



## שוקולד תות1 (4/6/13)

מותר 
למוזמנים להחליט האם לבוא או לא לבוא.


----------



## Fable1 (3/6/13)

פרספקטיבה נוספת 
הרי כל אחד יבוא לכאן ויצהיר שהזמין רק את מי שקרוב אליו+מי שחשוב להוריו, וממילא לא מכאן מתחילה הבעיה לדעתי.  מי שרוצה, ויכול לעמוד כלכלית באירוח של 800 איש, זה נפלא בשבילו.

הבעיה מתחילה מזה שכבר כשאנשים מתכננים את מסיבת החתונה שלהם, במקום להסתמך על התקציב שהם עצמם יכולים לעמוד בו, הם מסתמכים על הצ'קים שיביאו האורחים.
כלומר מלכתחילה התקציב נבנה על גבם של האורחים. 

מסיבת חתונה היא אירוע שאני עורכת עבור עצמי, וככזה, אני לא חושבת שהאורחים צריכים לממן לי אותו.

החישובים האלה של לבחור אולם עם מנה שמחירה יהיה  כ 250 ש"ח, בהתבססות על הצ'ק הממוצע שמביא אורח, עושים לי רע.

והקונספציה כאילו חתונה צריכה להתבצע עם דיג'יי, אולם, מתאבנים, קינוחים, מתנות לאורחים וכו - היא שגויה מן היסוד. אם יש לי 100 אלף ש"ח ספייר להוציא על זה - אחלה בחלה. ואם לא - לדעתי, היושרה האישית של כל אחד מאיתנו ראוי לה שתגרום לנו לחפש פורמט אחר לאירוע החתונה.

(אגב, כשאני התחתנתי כתבתי על ההזמנה שבשבילי המתנה הכי טובה מאורחיי יהיה שהם יגיעו לאירוע, וביקשתי במפורש להסתפק במתנות צנועות).


----------



## Rapunzelll (3/6/13)

זו בדיוק העמדה שלי. תודה על הניסוח


----------



## The Peanut (3/6/13)

היא קצת פלצנית. 
כן, כולנו שונאים ללכת לחתונה ולשלם "קנס" ובגלל זה הולכים רק לאירוע של אנשים שחשובים לנו
כי לחברות הטובות באמת שלי, אין סיכוי בעולם שאני אבריז מהחתונה שלהן
אני מרחמת על אנשים שעושים חתונות של 400 איש אבל אני מבינה אותם
אני עושה חתונה של 200 איש וזה נראה לי מוגזם אבל יש אילוצים כמו גודל משפחת החתן ואנשים שחשוב להורים שלו להזמין
לכי תתווכחי עם ה-in laws שלך על כמה שעות מסכנות.. זה לא שווה את עוגמת הנפש של שארית החיים שלכם ביחד כמשפחה.

היא אומרת שהיא מחרימה חתונות מגוחכות עם יונים וכו' (אני בכלל לא מתייחסת לשטויות שהיא כתבה על צלמים ודיג'יי) אבל מה שהיא בעצם אומרת הוא "אם אתם לא כמוני, אני לא אכבד אתכם באירוע שלכם" זה נראה לי פלצני, מתיימר ובעיקר מאוד מעפן... אני מתפלאת שכל כך הרבה אנשים בכלל רוצה אותה באירוע שלהם מלכתחילה!


----------



## אסתי קלי (5/6/13)

קצר וקולע


----------



## lionet (5/6/13)

אני די משוכנעת 
שאף אחד מהחברים שהיא הלכה לחתונות שלהם עד עכשיו - לא השתתף בממימון הנסיעה שלה לנוי זילד. למרות שזו הדרך ש*היא* בחרה לחגוג. 
להגיע לחתונה זה לא רק "לכבד" את הזוג - זה בעיקר לשלם עבור קיום החתונה הזו. 
יש חתונות שאני מרגישה שזה בכלל לא משנה אם באתי או לא - העיקר ששמתי צ'ק. 
חברה שלי (מקסימה ונפלאה ואני מתה עליה בימים כתיקונם) , שנתתי לה צ'ק מאוד נדיב, סימסה לי אחרי החתונה "תודה על המתנה היפה". זו לא היתה מתנה - זה היה כסף. סתם כסף.  ועל הברכה המאוד מושקעת שבנזוגי ואני כתבתנו יחד עם המון המון מחשבה והשקעה (וציורים וחרוזים ובדיחות משותפות שלנו עם הזוג) - עד היום לא שמעתי מילה.


----------



## The Peanut (5/6/13)

זאת ראייה מאוד צרה. 
נכון שחברים שלה לא מימנו את הטיול שלה לניו זילנד. אבל מצד שני, היא גם לא לקחה אותם איתה.
אורח שמגיע לחתונה לא בא, שם צ'ק והולך. 
הוא יושב בנוחות, אוכל ארוחה טעימה  נהנה ממוזיקה, צילומים עם חברים וכמובן - חוגג עם הזוג שהוא בא לכבד!
מה לעשות, כל הדברים האלה עולים כסף.
יש פה מעגל אכזרי כי את אומרת שאת באה לחתונה לשלם עליה אבל מצד שני הם לא היו צריכים לשלם עלייך אם לא היו מזמינים אותך
את יכולה לבחור להתמרמר על ה"קנס". או שאת יכולה לבחור להיות מוחמאת שהזמינו אותך ורוצים להיות שם
אני חושבת שלא צריך להזמין אנשים "סתם". ויותר מזה, ממש לא צריך לבנות על האורחים "לכסות" את האירוע.
פעם היה נהוג להביא מתנות. היום נהוג להביא כסף כי תכל'ס, זה יותר מעשי. 
וגם אני מביאה לפעמים לחברות שלי כסף ליום הולדת כי אני יודעת שזה מה שיעשה להן טוב.
אני אגב אמרתי לכל החברות הסטודנטיות שלי שישימו כמה שבא להן וכמה שהן יכולות ואני לא מתכוונת לתת לזה להשפיע עליי או לדבר על זה יותר לעולם.


----------



## lionet (5/6/13)

אני לא מתמרמרת 
אני הולכת רק לחתונות של אנשים שאני אוהבת ושאני שמחה לבלוע למענם צפרדע או שתיים. 
אבל אם להיות כנים גם הילולת החתונה היא של הזוג. אני לא מרגישה שאני חוגגת איתם. בד"כ מרוב באלגן הם בכלל לא שמים לב מי נמצא שם. אני יכולה לשים צ'ק וללכת. מאחר ואני לא מהרוקדים רוב הסיכויים שאף אחד לא ישים לב. אני לא מתה על האירועים האלו. ועדיין לא הייתי בחתונה שהיה בה אוכל טוב באמת - בד"כ מדובר באוכל מהסוג שלא הייתי טורחת להכנס למסעדה שמגישה כזה, בטח לא בסכום הזה.  (אפילו ארוחה במול-ים לא עולה ככה) 
שוב, אני לא מתלוננת - מבחינתי זו בהחלט בחירה. אבל קצת מגוחח בעיני המשחק הזה. אני לא אגיד את זה לחברות שלי - כי אין לי שום כוונה שבעולם לבאס אותן, אבל אם כבר פותחים את הנושא וירטואלית.... 
(מסיבות רווקות אני דווקא אוהבת. ולא אכפת לי כמה הן עולות. כי הן אינטימיות, כי זה באמת אירוע של חברות, כי אני באמת נהנת בהן ובאמת מרגישה שנוכחותי שם תורמת לכיף הכללי וכי אני מרגישה שאני נמצאת שם מבחירה - שלי ושל הכלה - ולא כי "ככה עושים" )


----------



## The Peanut (5/6/13)

חבל שאת לא רוקדת 
כי בריקודים יש לך זמן להגיד שלום לחברה שלך, לעשות איתה צחוקים.. ואפילו לדבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




אני מסכימה שמחירי האוכל מאוד יקרים!! נראה לי מגוחך שאני משלמת כמה מאות שקלים על מנה לאדם כשאפילו במסעדת יוקרה לא מגיעים לזה אבל אין מה לעשות.. יש עלויות נלוות מלבד לאוכל שלא מקבלים במסעדה.


----------



## lionet (5/6/13)

טוב, כבר לא ממש רלוונטי מבחינתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נשארה לי רק חברה רווקה אחת - והיא תקבל ממני צ'ק חמש ספרתי גם אם תטוס לניו-זילנד ,או תיסע בטרמפים לכינרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני צריכה להפנים שעכשיו זמני לגבש דעה על בת/ברמיצווש 






.


----------



## IandN (3/6/13)

כמה מרמור,מי שלא רוצה שלא יבוא לא צריך לחפור


----------



## FayeV (3/6/13)

אז למה היא באה? 
כל החתונות בהן הייתי בימי חיי הן חתונות אליהן רציתי לבוא, נתתי מתנה מכל הלב ומאוד נהינתי, פשוט כי רציתי לשמוח עם החתן והכלה. לא הלכתי לחתונות של אנשים שלא קרובים אליי בדיוק כדי לא להרגיש כמו כותבת הפוסט. למה לבוא לחתונה אם לא רוצים? (ד"א אנחנו התחתנו בחתונה של 120-130 איש, בדיוק כדי למנוע התמרמרויות שכאלה).


----------



## Hadas 87 (4/6/13)

תגובה מקסימה 
הלוואי וכולם היו פשוט מתנהגים כמוך במקום להתמרמר ולקטר ולעשות לנו, החוגגים, רגשות אשם שבכלל החלטנו לארגן חתונה למרות שאנחנו לא מיליונרים.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (3/6/13)

מאוד מסכימה (עם הרוב) 
כן, מי שכתבה את זה קצת הגזימה וניסחה את הדברים בבוטות - ומן הסתם יש הרבה צלמים ודיג'יים וכו' שבאמת מוכשרים ואוהבים את מה שהם עושים.
אבל בשורה התחתונה, אני מסכימה בעיקר עם תרבות ה"לא נעים" שהתפתחה פה בארץ: הוא הזמין אותי לחתונה שלו (ובאתי כי לא נעים) אז עכשיו אני חייבת להזמין אותו כי, נו, לא נעים...
בעולם אידיאלי כל זוג יזמין רק את החברים הכי טובים והמשפחה הקרובה שלו - אלה שבאים לחגוג ולשמוח איתו מכל הלב. (ואני שמחה לאמר שהיה לי המזל לעשות אירוע בדיוק כזה)
במציאות - הרבה זוגות רוצים חתונה קטנה ונכנעים לתכתיבים של ההורים, בין כי הם אלה שמממנים את האירוע, או פשוט כי ממש חשוב להם להזמין את הדודה של הסבתא.
לדעתי, אפשר להפוך כל אירוע לאישי יותר וצנוע (גם אם יש בו 200-300 מוזמנים) - זה כבר תלוי בהחלטות של הזוג ובמה שהם בוחרים להקרין.

בכל מקרה, שכל אחד יעשה מה שהוא רוצה ויבוא רק לחתונות שהוא באמת שמח לבוא אליהן! זו דעתי.


----------



## Rapunzelll (4/6/13)

בדיוק מה שאני חושבת.


----------



## ronitvas (4/6/13)

זה הרבה יותר מורכב... 
גם אנחנו רצינו חתונה קטנה - יותר נכון רצינו טקס ברבנות ומסיבה לקרובים.
אממממ, 
מה לעשות ששנינו באים ממשפחות ענקיות? מה לעשות שההורים שלנו מבורכים בעשרות חברי ילדות טובים טובים? מה לעשות שההורים שלי עבדו באותה חברה המון שנים והאנשים מהעבודה היו ממש כמו משפחה עבורינו?
מה לעשות שאחים שלי רצו להזמין חברים שלהם, כי אחותם הקטנה מתחתנת (וכן, אני הזמנתי את החברים שלי גם אליהם)? ויש עוד כמה סיבות.....
ובסוף החלטנו שעושים את זה "כמו שצריך" כי מה לעשות (מוטיב חוזר בהודעה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) עם כל הכבוד אנחנו לא גוף נפרד ועצמאי, אנחנו חלק ממשפחה ומחברה, ולכן יש להתחשב לא רק ברצונות שלנו.
בסופו של דבר הגיעו בסבובות 530 אורחים. הייתה המסיבה הכי מטורפת ומצחיקה שהיינו בה אי פעם.
אני כל פעם חוזרת ואומרת שעד היום בכל פעם שמזכירים את החתונה שלנו נמרח לנו חיוך ענק ומטופש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 על הפנים. 
היה אדיר!!! נכון שלא הכל עבד כמו שצריך ונכון שלפעמים (אפילו יותר מידי פעמים) התחשבנו גם ברצונות של האחרים, אבל עדיין זה היה שלנו, ואנשים באו בשבילינו ובגללינו ובגלל המשפחות המדהימות שלנו
והיום, במבט בוגר יותר, אני כל כך גאה בהורים שלי שיודעים לשמור על המשפחה והחברים קרובים אליהם.
וכן, הם הלכו והולכים וחוגגים את כל האירועים (גם כשהכסף לא היה בכיסם בשפע).
פעם כתבתי באחת הפוסטים שלי על החתונה בתרבויות אחרות מכל העולם. לידה, נישואין ומוות הן שלוש נקודות אוניברסליות במסע החיים של בני האנוש. הלידה מובילה אותנו לתוך החיים והמוות מוביל אותנו החוצה. חגיגת הנישואין היא חוויה משמעותית ומרכזית בחיי האדם, שכן היא זו שמובילה אותו לצד השקול והמיושב של החיים והיא זו שנותנת לו את הלגיטימציה החברתית-מסורתית ליצור את דור ההמשך (להוליד צאצאים) ולבנות משפחה חדשה. חגיגת הנישואין נחגגת בתרבויות השונות בצורות שונות, אולם המטרה בכל התרבויות היא זהה – המעבר מחיי הרווקות לחיי הנישואין.
בכל התרבויות אפשר למצוא מנהגים וטקסים, שנערכים במהלך החתונה, אשר מסמלים את התרבות, הערכים והברכות שרוצים להוריש ולהקדיש לזוג הצעיר ולמשפחותיהם.
חתונה זה לא משהו שאנחנו המצאנו.
אני מסכימה עם זה שכל אחד צריך לעשות את החלטות שלו: כמה כסף להוציא, את מי להזמין, איפה להתחתן, במי להתחשב וכיוב'.
מי שלא מתאים לו להשתתף זכותו המלאה. אבל מכאן ועד להצהיר כאלה הצהרות גורפות ולהשמיץ את כל בעלי המקצוע, זאת חוצפה לטעמי והצהרה שלא יכולה לעמוד במבחן המציאות (אני לא מכירה את הבחורה אבל לא נראה לי הגיוני שאם היא תוזמן לחתונה של קרובי משפחה שחשובים לה ו/או לחברים קרובים היא תלך!)

Rapunzelll - משתתפת בצערך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני בטוחה שאמא שלך תהיה שם איתך ביומך החשוב והמשמח הזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Rapunzelll (4/6/13)

תודה רבה .... 
אני עוד מנסה שלא ממש לחשוב על הפן הזה של החתונה... *נאנחת. נראה.


----------



## spur (4/6/13)

|


----------



## רגע33 (4/6/13)

לא סובלת הודעות "תחזיקו אותי" כמו בפוסט הזה 
גם אני לא רואה בעין יפה הרבה מהתופעות סביב ענף חתונות ונגעלת במיוחד מכל הדיבורים על "כיסוי מנה" ו"מתנה מכובדת" ואשכרא אנשים שמנהלים רשימות שנים כאילו מדובר בהפקה לגיוס תרומות למטרות צדקה ולא באירוע משמח ומרגש. ועדיין למה לעשות דרמה כזאת גדולה סביב העניין? לא מתאים לי האירוע, הרעש, המקום, ההוצאה, מה שזה לא יהיה? אז  לא באה ונסגר עניין. זה כאילו שהיא רוצה מצד אחד לא לבוא אבל תוך כדי לנקות את עצמה מייסורי המצפון ולהגיד שהמזמינים לא בסדר. בשביל מה לצאת בהודעות בומבסטיות ומתריסות כאלה שמאוד יכול להיות שיפגעו באנשים ברגע שחשוב להם? הם בחרו לחגוג בצרוה מסוימת שאני לחלוטין לא מתחברת אליו. בעיני אירוע שיש בו יותר ממספר דו-ספרתי של מוזמנים הוא אירוע המוני עם כמות אורחים מוגזמת שהחלקם הגדול לא שייכים. אז מה? זה אומר שצריך לבוא לאנשים שהזמינו אותי ולדחוף בפרצוף את האג'נדה שלי? שאנשים יעשו מה שטוב ונכון להם ושהיא תעשה מה שטוב ונכון לה, בלי כל הרעש והצלצולים. 
ולגבי הסיפא שלך - אני חושבת שיש דברים שלא מתפשרים עליהם ומחירים שהם כבדים מדי לשלם ואני לא מדברת על כסף. מקווה שתמצאי את דרך המלך ותרגישי אותה שם איתך ובליבך ברגעים החשובים האלה, מצטערת מאוד מאוד על האובדן של אמך


----------



## Rapunzelll (4/6/13)

תודה רבה, גם אני..


----------



## Ruby Gem (4/6/13)

אני חושבת שהיא קצת הגזימה 
כן, ברור לי שיש אנשים שמזמינים אנשים שהם לא מכירים או לא דיברו איתם שנים רק כי "לא נעים" או כדי שיהיה להם מימון.
וברור לי שההתעסקות בחתונות לרוב לא מעניינת אנשים שלא מתחתנים.
וכן, גם בעיניי מסיבות הרווקים/רווקות הן שטויות, מיותרות וסתם גורמות להוצאות מיותרות.

מצד שני, ברור שיש נורמה חברתית, וכולנו מושפעים ממנה.
חתונה קטנה היא לא בהכרח זולה יותר! ומה עושים אנשים שיש להם משפחה גדולה וענפה?
ומה עם אנשים שכן בחרו לחגוג את אהבתם בדרך הזו? זה שזה לא מתאים לכותבת, זה לא אומר שזה לא מתאים לאחרים.

אני לא הולכת לחתונות של אנשים שאני חושבת שזה קנס.
אני הולכת לחתונות של אנשים שאני שמחה בשמחתם ורוצה לחגוג איתם, מכל הלב.
ולא משנה כמה החתונה "פלצנית" או "מוגזמת" או "מגוחכת" או שהזמינו חוץ ממני עוד 480 אורחים- מבחינתי זה לא חשוב. מבחינתי כל עוד מדובר באנשים שאני אוהבת ושאכפת לי מהם- אני אחגוג איתם, בדרך שהם בחרו.

גם לא אהבתי את הזלזול שלה בבעלי המקצוע.


----------



## עקשנית25 (4/6/13)

אני לא לגמרי מסכימה - זוהי אשמתינו. 
תראו, אין לי במה להתבייש, אני והוא מרוויחים טוב ואפילו מצויין. 

כשהחלטנו לעשות חתונה של 150 איש בוילה סוקה שמנה שם עולה... עולה. 

וזה בלי שאר ההוצאות מגיע לי לבערך 600  ש"ח לאדם אם לא יותר. 

אני החלטתי לפני החתונה שאני מממנת הכל על חשבוני, בייחוד שהרוב קיבוצניקים וכאלה. הוריתי לחברותיי המתקשות שלא להתרגש מהעניין ואפילו שבזמנו הבאתי להם מעל 800 ש"ח לבד למתנהף מצידי שלא יביאו דבר. 

אין לי כוונה שיממנו לי, ואין לי כוונה שיחזירו לי ואני לא עושה מזה עסק. 
בא לי להוציא על זה כסף שיש לי, ואני לא שואלת אף אחד או מבקשת משו מאף אדם. 

אז... אם לאנשים בא להרגיש שקונסים אותם, שמכריחים אותם אז שלא יבואו ויעשו איזשהיא מחווה אחרת אם מתחשק, 

הבעיה היא שהפכנו את זה לעסק, שאנשים לוקחים הלוואות. 
וואלה, אם לא היה לי הכסף לעולם לא הייתי מוציאה ולא לוקחת שם מנה. 

אז זה תלוי באנשים ותלוי מה היחסים, כן, זו חתונה קטנה יחסית, וואלה
ככה בא לי להתחתן, לא ביקשתי דבר חוץ משיבואו. לא ביקשתי גם שלא יביאו ילדים, הזמנתי משפחות עם ילדים, רק שיבואו להיות איתי. 

זה הכל. כמה הוצאתי ולמי שילמתי לא צריך לעניין אף אחד. ואגב גם לא סיפרתי להורים שלי כמה. זה לא עניינם. זה רק ישפיע לרעה. 

זה שאנשים לא מוכנים לממן כל מה שהיא ציינה, זה שטות. כי ממס ההכנסה שלנו אנחנו מפרנסים כל מיני פרזיטים שלא מוכנים לעבוד, אז מה אז לא נלך לעבודה בגלל זה? מה ההבדל? 

אני אוהבת לקבל הזמנות לחתונה ולא משנה ממי ולמה ואיך, 
שמה כראות עיניי, והולכת לשמח חתן וכלה. וזהו. גמרנו. 

הייתי בחתונות דלות תקציב מאוד, הייתי בחתונות יוקרתיות ונהניתי בלי סוך בכולן. אני אוהבת חתונות אני  

לא צריך לחשבן כל החיים... די. באמת.


----------



## oaa1 (4/6/13)

כל הכבוד לך! 
גישה בריאה ויפה לחיים...

ולגביי המרמור, אנשים שונים עם השקפות שונות. למי שלא מתאים שלא יבוא אבל להשמיץ ולאיים מרגיש לי סתם פרובוקציה...

ני עושה חתונה גדולה כי הדבר הכי חשוב לי שכל אוהביי ירגישו שלמים עם האירוע (מי שאוהב את ההורים שלי ורוצה להתרגש איתם יותר ממוזמן לאירוע שלנו).


----------



## Fable1 (4/6/13)

לגמרי אהבתי.......


----------



## מידיום רר (4/6/13)

אני מסכימה עם מה שכתוב 
לא רק שזה יוצא מפרופורציות זה גם מציב את הכלה והחתן במצבי לחץ נפשי כבד של ארגון חתונה לרמת צפיות מסויימת שלפעמים פשוט עולה לנו לא רק בכיס אלא גם בבריאות!!!
וזה מזכיר לי פוסט שקראתי על זה בזה מרקר (מצרפת למטה) וציטוט:
"חלפו שבוע ושבועיים ושלושה וכולם מסביב מתחילים לנדנד מתי זה קורה ומה עשינו ומה נעשה ובכל שיחה מתווספת משימה שמורכבת מתתי משימות שגם הן מורכבות מתתי משימות, כמו בבושקה אינסופית... סוג של סיוט...
השאלות מציקות ומתרבות: אם בחרנו תאריך, אם יש אולם ורגע – רב יש? והאם זה יהיה רב – מהרבנות? מצוהר? ושמלה? ונעליים? ולזאת יש מאפרת מקסימה ולזאת יש מאפרת שעושה גם שיער ולזאת מעצב שיער, ויש רשימת מוזמנים? אבל חכו שניה, מה אתם קופצים – מה בכלל המסגרת התקציבית? ההורים יעזרו? והקייטרינג? כי יש את ההוא שעושה אחלה אוכל אבל הוא רק בופה ואולי אנחנו בכלל רוצים הגשה? וברבנות? מה??!! עוד לא פתחתנו תיק??!! 
ה צ י ל ו!!!"


----------



## Hadas 87 (4/6/13)

סליחה אבל זה כבר ממש התבכיינות 
אני מדברת על הציטוט שכתבת בסוף ההודעה.
כאילו, באמת, יש גבול גם לאיזו רמת דמוגגיה אפשר להגיע עם הדיון הזה על החתונות.
מדברת איתך כאן מישהי שהרימה חתונה ל ב ד בלי עזרה מאף אחד, אפילו לא מהחתן, כשאני נמצאת בתקופה הכי לחוצה בתואר ועובדת משרה מלאה. אפילו אני לא התקרבתתי לרמה כזו של התבכיינות. 
זה פוגע בבריאות של החתן והכלה ששואלים אותם איזה רב הם לקחו ולמה הם עדיין לא קנו נעליים?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אוקיי- בחורה שלא נהנת מכל ההכנות לחתונה ומכל הדיבורים סביב זה, בחורה שזה "פוגע לה בבריאות"- פשוט לא מרימה הפקה כזו. אפשר בכיף לנסוע להתחתן בפראג או להקים חופה צנועה בבית כנסת. זוגות שמארגנים אירוע כזה זה בדר"כ כי הם רוצים. ואל תתחילו עם "ההורים לפעמים לוחצים". ההורים לא לוחצים כשמדובר בזוג שממש מממש ממממממממשששש לא רוצה לשמוע על אירוע ורק הדיבור על זה עושה לו רע. הורים אולי לוחצים לעשות אירוע של 400 איש כשהזוג רוצה רק 100. 
לא צריך להפוך גם אנשים למסכנים. מי שהולך להרים הפקה כזו יודע טוב טוב למה הוא נכנס וברוב המקרים הוא נהנה מזה מאוד מכל התשומת לב וההתענינות מצד הסובבים... בשביל בדיוק אנשים כאלו הוקם הפורום הזה.


----------



## מידיום רר (6/6/13)

הדס: הכוונה ב- "פוגע בבריאות" 
שצוטט מתוך הפוסט היתה לכל הסיטואציה. אם היית קוראת את כל הפוסט אולי היית מבינה את ההקשר.
יש כלות שבאמת מתחילות להלחץ מכל העסק כי מתי כבר יצא לנו לארגן הפקה כזו ל-300 איש ב-100,000 ש"ח בעבר?? אז כן. מתחילים להופיע תסמינים כמו נדודי שינה, איחור במחזור, עיגולים שחורים מתחת לעיניים, עצבנות ייתר ועוד..
לא יפה לזלזל!


----------



## ronitvas (6/6/13)

במקרים כאלה אני ממליצה לקחת שירותי הפקה 
מקצועיים או לפנות למישהו (חבר, בן משפחה וכיוב') שמוכנים לקחת על עצמם את ההפקה או חלק ממנה.


----------



## דנה1982 (5/6/13)

הבעיה העיקרית שלי 
היא שיש סכום 'מינימום' שמצופה לשים בצ'ק. לפני 3-4 שנים הסכום הזה היא 200 ש"ח בערך. היום, מסתבר, זה עלה. יש לי חברה שמתחתנת בעוד שבועיים, אמרתי לחברה אחרת שאני מתכננת לשים 300 והיא נזפה בי שלא מקובל לשים פחות מ-350 כיום.

*זה* מה שלי מפריע. כל אחד יכול לתכנן אירוע כרצונו, אני כן הולכת לחתונות כי אני שמחה בשביל החתן והכלה (לא אלך אם האירוע הוא של אדם שאני לא קרובה אליו כמובן), אבל מפריע לי שאני צריכה לשים כל כך הרבה כסף.

הרי זה גם לא נגמר רק בצ'ק ששמים בחתונה. החברה שמתחתנת בעוד שבועיים - יש תכנון גם למסיבת רווקות שכוללת לינה בצימר, זה 200 ש"ח ללינה עצמה (מניחה שחישבו שם גם את כיסוי העלות לכלה) + עלויות אוכל ואלכוהול + מתנה (150 ש"ח בערך?). ככה ששבוע לפני האירוע אני מוציאה עוד 400, 450 ש"ח. יחד עם ה-350 שהוא ה"מינימום" החדש - מדובר על הוצאה של 800 שקלים עוד לפני שדיברנו על בגדים, נסיעות וזמן.

הסכום על הצ'ק עלה משמעותית. המשכורת שלי לא.


----------



## ani4ka4 (5/6/13)

200+150 על מסיבת רווקות? מה זה השטויות האלה 
אם חברות היו מזמינות אותי למסיבה כזו יקרה היתי ממציאה תירוץ ולא מגיעה או אומרת שזה יקר וזהו.


----------



## Ruby Gem (5/6/13)

150-200 זה דווקא נחשב כסביר יחסית 
הייתי ביום חמישי האחרון במסיבת רווקות של חברה טובה וביקשו מאיתנו לשים 150 ש"ח. וזה דווקא נחשב כסביר, ממה שהבנתי (זו הייתה מסיבת הרווקות הראשונה שלי). 
אמנם זה יצא לי יותר יקר, כי אני וחברה נוספת קנינו לה הרבה לנז'רי מושקע- אבל זו הייתה בחירה שלנו.
לעומת זאת, הבן זוג שלי הלך למסיבת הרווקים של הבחור ושם 300 ש"ח (!!!) ואח"כ עוד ביקשו ממנו עוד 100! לזה הוא סירב כבר. (זה בלי הוצאות של דלק).
ולמה כאלו עלויות?
כי חייבים לשכור וילה/צימר- וזה מה שמקפיץ את המחיר.
ואם מדובר באנשים קרובים- לא תמיד אפשר לומר שלא מגיעים.

אם כבר צריך להוציא סטטוס מרמור על כל המסיבות רווקים/רווקות המוגזמת האלו!


----------



## ani4ka4 (5/6/13)

150 זה לא זול בכלל 
אצל הגברים זה בכלל עוד יותר גבוה..

היתי בכמה מסיבות שבהן הסתדרנו מצוין עם תקציב של 60-100 ש"ח

ברגע ששוכרים מקום\סדנא המחיר קופץ..


----------



## רגע33 (5/6/13)

זו בחירה שלך ליישר קו לפי "צריך" ו"מקובל" 
אם אין לך  800 שקלים אז תני מתנה יותר צנועה.  אם זו חברה קרובה היא תשמח מעצם זה שאת נוכחת באירוע. את אדם בוגר נכון? לא היית רוצה שיתייסחו אלייך כמו ילדונת. בהתאם אם את בוחרת להענות לתכתיבי הסביבה ולתת מתנה מעבר ליכולתך, זה שיקול דעת פרטי שלך כאדם מבוגר. לי אין שום אפשרות לתת 350 שקל לאדם כי הצרכים של המשפחה שלי יותר חשובים בעיני מאשר מימון אירוע מוגזם ואין לי כוונה לוותר על להחליף לילדה את הסנדלים שנקרעו או לקנות לילד נעליים במקום אלה שלוחצות רק בגלל שבן דוד כלשהו או חברה כלשהי עושים באותו חודש גם אירוע. ולכן גם אם יהיה ''מקובל'' לשים 500 לאדם, זה לא ישפיע על השיקולים שלי כי סדר העדיפויות שלי מוגדר וברור, ככה זה בחיים הבוגרים. .


----------



## דנה1982 (5/6/13)

אני מסכימה איתך 
אני לא מתכוונת לשים בחתונה הזו יותר מ-300, זה בטוח.
אבל גם זה שאנחנו מסכימים שכל אחד צריך לשים כפי יכולתו, עדיין יש איזו "ציפייה" בעיקר מצד הזוג וההורים שלהם שאנשים יכסו את המנה שלהם.  אני זוכרת שאחרי החתונה של אחי, ההורים שלי עשו רשימה שמית מי נתן כמה. הם לא באמת מתחשבנים עם אף אחד (כי הם לא כאלה למזלי) אבל זו רשימה שרוב האנשים עושים תוך שהם מעירים "לנסוע לחופשה בניו יורק היה לו כסף, אבל לשים יותר מ-300 לא" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





יש בסוגיה הזו הרבה בעיות, אני כן חושבת ששוק החתונות הפך למסחרי מידי ומוגזם מידי (תספורת כלה עולה אלפי שקלים רק כי הכניסו שם את המילה "כלה", הרי אלמלא הספר היה יודע שמדובר בתספורת לכלה הוא היה לוקח פחות ויש לי חברה שעשתה את הניסוי הזה פעם).
אני גם חושבת שזוגות קצת קופצים מעל הפופיק כי הם רוצים את האירוע הכי מושקע ומגניב, ואני מבינה את זה שזה אירוע של פעם בחיים (לפחות עבור חצי מהאוכלוסיה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) אבל כשאני חושבת על החתונה שלי היא צריכה להיות צנועה וממש לא יקרה, כי את הכסף עדיף להוציא על בית, למשל.

יש לי בת דודה שהאירוע שלה עלה לא פחות מ-250,000 ש"ח וזה עוד היה לפני 5 שנים (היום החתונה הזו הייתה עולה עוד יותר). לא היה להם את הכסף לזה, אבל "האורחים מכסים את העלויות" אז אפשר להתפרע. במקרה כזה אני לא מתכוונת להוסיף כסף כדי לעזור לזוג המתפרע לממן את זה, רק שיהיה ברור. לבת דודה שלי ברור שנתתי יותר מהרגיל, אבל לאירוע של קולגה, ידיד מהלימודים וכו' - אין שום סיבה.


----------



## רגע33 (5/6/13)

יש להם "ציפיות"? ציפיות להתאכזב אולי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הציפיות של אנשים זו לגמרי בעיה שלהם ולא שלך. מי שזה סדר העדיפויות שלו ומעדיף חתונה על פני מכונית חדשה, טיול או כל דבר אחר, לגמרי זכותו כמובן, מי אני שאקבע לו מה חשוב בחיים?  רק שאם זה מתלווה לכל מיני "ציפיות" מהאורחים אז שילמדו שציפיות זה לכריות. 
גם אני מכירה כמה אנשים שעושים רשימות כאלה ובעיני זו פנקסאות קטנונית ודוחה. למה בדיוק נועדה הרשימה הזו ולמה צריך לשמור אותה אם לא להתחשבנות? וגם ההערות האלה דוחות בעיני, סורי. אםם אני עושה אירוע זה כי בא לי לחגוג עם אנשים מסוימים ולא מקנה לגיטימציה להעיר העררות שיפוטיות וחטטניות, לדחוף להם את האף לכיס  ולעניינים האישיים. 

את לחלוטין צודקת שברגע ששומעים "חתונה" או "כלה" אז נוסף פקטור עצום למחיר. מצד שני אם אנשים לא יגררו לתפיסה של "אירוע חד פעמי" שמצדיק כל סכום, לא יהיה מי שישלם לספקים את המחירים המנופחים האלה.


----------



## lionet (5/6/13)

ובייבי - סיטר. 
אם יש לך ילדים זה גם 35 ש"ח לשעה לבייבי-סיטר. 
רוב החתונות מאוד לא ידידותיות לילדים. בלשון המעטה.  
פעם חתונה היתה אירוע משפחתי משמח. אני הייתי שושבינה בתור ילדה בכמה חתונות - וזה היה מרגש ומלהיב 
היום לרוב ילדים בפירוש מוזמנים שלא להגיע. גם כאשר מדובר במשפחה קרובה.


----------



## nika27 (5/6/13)

אכן בעיה 
אני יכולה לספר לך מקרה אישי, כאשר בן של המנהלת התחתן תלו מודעה בחדר צוות שנותנים לא פחות מ 250 ש"ח, לכל העובדים נתנו 200 ש"ח, שגם ככה זה ממש קשה לפחות לחלק מעובדים. חברת ועד ניגשה אלי ולעו ד כמה עובדים ביום האירוע והזכירה ששמים לא פחות מ 250 ש,ח. האירוע הזה היה כרוך בכך שביטלתי עבודה שניה באותו יום והפסדתי 1000 ש"ח, הפסדתי אימון בחדר כושר שחשוב לי לבריאות, התעייפתי מאוד, כי הי צריך להגיע בהסעה עמוסה וצפופה ועוד לא היו מקומות חניה במקום ממנו יצאה ההסעה, ולכן נאלצנו לחפש מקומות ועוד ללכת ברגל בשיא החום.
ושיא העניין כאשר הגענו לאולם ושמתי 250 ש"ח, שבאמת קשה לי כלכלית, עמה לידי משהי חד הורית ובבושה גדולה אמרה לי " אני שמה 200, את יודעת שזה על חשבון האוכל של הילדים, נראה מה כולם יגידו".
פשוט סיוט.


----------



## amor prohibido (5/6/13)

כמה מרמור בפוסט אחד. 
לא לכל האנשים, בעיקר בחתונה ראשונה, יש את היכולת והרצון בכלל והלגיטימציה לחשוב מחוץ לקופסה בכל מה שקשור לאירוע.
יש משפחות שבחיים לא יעבירו על סדר היום חתונה "לא נורמטיבית" ויש הורים שבחיים לא יסלחו לילדיהם אם הם לא יעשו הכל כמו כולם.
יש אנשים יותר או פחות מקובעים. הכל מקובל בעיניי, חוץ מאלה שכל-כך חשוב להם להיות שונים ומקוריים ולא כמו כולם ולא נכנעים לתכתיבים, שהם שכחו בדרך לא לפגוע בכל היתר.
אני התחתנתי לפני כשנה בפעם השניה, עם 75 מוזמנים בלבד, עשיתי חופה על דשא בתוך פארק עם בופה קליל, ואחר-כך המשכנו לחגוג כשלוש שעות על ספינה של "אבא גנוב2" עם מוזיקה ואלכוהול. נשמע לכם זול? אז רק שתדעו, שלא כיסינו לגמרי ההוצאות והפסדנו 10,000. ולמה? כי רוב האורחים לא הרגישו צורך לשים את אותו הצ'ק שהם היו שמים אילו היינו מתחתנים באולם מפואר. ולא עשינו את החתונה בצורה הזאת כדי לחסוך בעלויות ולהרוויח יותר, אלא כי נראה לנו משעמם בפעם השניה (שנינו גרושים) לחזור על אותו תסריט מהחתונה הראשונה בעבר הרחוק. 
ודווקא היו מספיק תלונות מהאורחים... למה לא הרבה אוכל, ולמה הספינה זזה, ולמה אין מזגן בפארק, וכ' וכ' וכ'. גם שמענו במפורש - אני לא יושב בשולחן ואוכל, למה שאני אשים 300 שקל (דווקא מצד משפחה קרובה).


----------



## nika27 (5/6/13)

אנשים צודקים 
זאת חתונה שלך בלבד, למה שאורחים יממנו לך אותה?


----------



## amor prohibido (5/6/13)

כי לצערי זה נורמלי. 
לתכנן את ההוצאות של החתונה בהסתמכות על הצ'קים של האורחים.


----------



## wet and wild (6/6/13)

לצערך זה לא נורמלי לממן לכלה את הקפריזות שלה 
הנורמלים כבר למדו את זה
תתכנני עד מחרתיים
אף אחד לא חייב לך
תפסידי כסף בעיה שלך


----------



## tallyko (5/6/13)

הגעתי מהראשי... 
התחתנו לא כל כך מזמן. ב2011. חתונה "קצת אחרת" אז (אולי היום פחות). 130 מוזמנים - בעיקר משפחה וחברים קרובים, מעט קולגות מהעבודה. 
שמרנו על תקציב סופר-צנוע (40,000 הכל כולל הכל) אותו הוצאנו בעצמנו ולא הסתמכנו על מתנות האורחים. התחתנו בשישי בצהרים בבית ארועים בת"א.  הבאנו רב שלנו, שהכיר את בעלי (דרך העבודה), העיצוב היה מינימלי, והצלמים והדיג'יי - דרך דיל עם המקום, הדברים הבסיסיים בלבד. היה נראה לנו מיותר להוציא כפליים הסכום ואף יותר על אירוע של כמה שעות. אני יכולה לומר שכמעט ולא היו אנשים שלא הגיעו (ומי שלא הגיע היה בלת"מ בגלל מחלה וכדומה), והתגובות שקיבלנו היו מדהימות. אפילו בן דוד שלי, ששונא כל מה שקשור באירועים משפחתיים אמר לי שאני מוזמנת להתחתן עוד פעם אם זה סוג האירוע...

אז כן, אני מבינה את כותבת הפוסט. מבינה אותה כי אלה היו השיקולים שהנחו אותנו כשהגענו להתחתן - שהמסיבה תהיה כיף ולא עול על האורחים. 

מצד שני - באמת שאין צורך להשתפך על זה בפייסבוק. גם אני, הולכת לאירועים של קרובים אלי. כמו שלא הזמנתי אנשים שלא הכרתי לחתונה שלי, ככה אני גם לא אלך לחתונה של הבת של השכנה. עד היום הייתי בחתונות של חברים קרובים, קולגות מהעבודה או ילדים שלהם (האמת שהייתי רק בשתיים כאלה, באחת זה היה הבן של הבוס וזו היתה החתונה היחידה שהגעתי בלית ברירה) או אירועים בתוך המשפחה.

וכן, אני לא מתלהבת מהמסחור,ומאד נהנית כשהחתונה היא אחרת, והנה דוגמה:
אחות של חברת ילדות התחתנה לפני כמה שנים, עם קצין בסיירת מטכ"ל. מי שקראה את הספר צוות איתמר - בן של אחד מהצוות.
הם התחתנו במושב בו הם גרים. החופה נערכה מול שדות החסה של המשפחה, וחברי הצוות של החתן נשאו אותם על אלונקה ענקית ועליה שני כסאות בשבילם אל החופה. נוכחות החבר'ה מהצוותים של האבא, ושל שלושת בניו (החתן ואחיו) היתה מאד בולטת - אם זה בברכות האחרות לחלוטין, ואם זה בחברי הצוות עצמם (דיכטר היה בצוות של האב, גם עמרי פדן ועוד אי-אילו ידועים) שהגיעו פשוט כדי לעשות שמח. את המסיבה עשו בחצר הבית.
אז כן, יש להם כסף לזה (המושב בחור בדרום ואירגנו אוטובוסים, למשל), אבל זו היתה החתונה הכי כיפית שהייתי בה חוץ מזו שלי. למה? כי היא לא היתה שבלונית...

בקיצור - היא צודקת בגדול, אבל לא צריך לצאת בהצהרות, והכי חשוב לשמח את הקרובים אליך (ואם הם באמת קרובים, הם יבינו למה לא הגעת ואת מעדיפה לעשות בשבילם משהו מיוחד גם ללא פוסט בפייסבוק).


----------



## flashes (5/6/13)

אני הפסקתי לתת שיקים! 
אני מגיעה עם מתנה, מביאה לזוג משהו שימושי שיהנה ממנו לאורך זמן. 
לא מוכנה להיות מספר שכיסה להם משהו מסך כל של ההוצאות שלכם...


----------



## niki111 (5/6/13)

עוד דנה ספקטור וואנבי. פוסט "אני, אני אני " 
לא כל מי שכותבת בציניות כותבת בטעם. 

לדעתי מרוב ריכוז עצמי היא פשוט לא ממש חברה. 

מבחינתי אנשים שאני אוהבת, איך שהם בוחרים לחגוג מקובל עלי, אני נותנת מתנה לפי היכולות שלי, אני מתרגשת מכל שיר חתונה קיטשי כי זו החברה שלי שם מתחת להינומה ודי להסתכל בפנים המתרגשות שלה כדי לתת משמעות לכל שיר גם אם שמעתי אותו אלף פעמים, אני לא מעבירה ביקורת על הספקים שלהם, אני לא מצפה מהם לבדר אותי וליצור לי חוויה "קצת אחרת" בכל פעם שאני הולכת לחתונה, כמו שאני לא מצפה לחוויה קצת אחרת כל פעם שאני הולכת ליום הולדת. (אגב, הקצת האחרת הזה נהייה בעצמו קוד מעצבן והרבה פעמים חתונה של 80 איש בחצר של בית ההורים או בטבע יכולה לצאת יותר יקרה מחתונה של 300 איש באולם).  אוי ואבוי, אמרו לה להכין פשטידה לחברה שלה, או לשים זר על הראש או חס וחלילה להשקיע מחשבה במשהו שמייצג את הקשר שלה עם הכלה. פשוט נשבר הלב
אני מבינה שיום החתונה הזה הוא לא שלי. הוא לא נועד לבידורי ויש לו משמעות שקשורה לאנשים שאני אוהבת. וזה העיקר. ומי שלא מבינה את זה אולי לא מספיק אוהבת את האנשים שהיא הולכת לחתונה שלהם. אני מנסה לא ללכת לחתונות של אנשים שהם לא חברים באמת.


----------



## The Peanut (5/6/13)

לגמרי... 
היא מעצבנת!


----------



## ani4ka4 (5/6/13)

בגדול היא צודקת...אבל לצאת בכאלה הצהרות 
זה מגוחך, ובאמת כל הפוסט הוא עליה ומה היא חושבת. יאללה...

2-3 חברות טובות שלא יזמינו אותה לחתונתן ונראה אותה אז יוצאת בהצהרות על טיולים ברחבי העיר. 

רוצה תבואי, לא רוצה, אל תבואי.

אין צורך לכתוב הצהרה כל כך צינית ודרמטית, שכל כולה מרוכזת בך.


----------



## ליאור המקורית8 (5/6/13)

בצדק רב. 
אף אחד לא צריך לממן למתחתנים את עלות הפסטיבל שהם עושים. כל אחד צריך ויכול לתת רק כפי יכולתו. אם מזמינים מנה ב 100 דולר אף אחד לא חייב לממן את זה למתחתנים. 

מתי יקבלו שכל ויקחו את כסף ההוצאות הראשוני והמיותר הזה כבסיס לקניית בית?!!


----------



## ברבורה (5/6/13)

בלי שום קשר 
בית היום לא קונים במאה אלף שקל. ושוב, סדר עדיפיות של הזוג ושלך כנראה שונה. תתמודד.


----------



## ליאור המקורית8 (5/6/13)

פככככככככ 
עם מה יש לי בדיוק להתמודד?


----------



## ברבורה (5/6/13)

פכככ 
עם זה שיש לזוגות שונים סדרי עדיפויות שונים!! ולא כל אחד רוצה לקנות דירה במקום לעשות חתונה ולהפך. 
פכככ זאת מילה בכלל?


----------



## amor prohibido (6/6/13)

אבל אין פה שום כסף לקניית בית... 
יש פה כסף באוויר, שלא קיים בכלל עד שהאורחים מביאים את הצ'קים. זה לא שלאותו זוג יש את ה100 אלף שקל בכיס והוא לא יודע מה לעשות איתם. משלמים מראש רק לאנשי מקצוע למיניהם חוץ מהעלות של האולם, ואחר-כך מכסים הכל, כמו הלוואה, או שלא מכסים. ה"הון העצמי" של החתן והכלה לפני החתונה ממש לא מספיק כדי לקנות שום בית, רכב, או נסיעה ארוכה לחו''ל. מי שבוחר לא לשים צ'ק אלא לתת מתנה, פשוט גורם לחתן וכלה לשלם על המנה שלו, ולא מועיל להם בכלום.


----------



## ליאור המקורית8 (6/6/13)

כשלא עושים פסטיבל 
אפשר לשים את הכסף שיקבלו בצד לקניית דירה (בסיס) ולא להיכנס לחיים משותפים עם חובות מעל הראש בגלל בלונים מטומטמים ובריכת דגים קופצים


----------



## ברבורה (6/6/13)

אתה מקשקש מקשקשת 
אם עושים ארוע אז רק האוכל במקום הכי פשוט שיש זה מתאים שקל לבנאדם. תעשה בבני ברק הארוחים יחנקו ואתה תשלם פחות.
בייוש.


----------



## wet and wild (6/6/13)

הייוש פאקצוש אף אחד לא חייב לממן לך 
את פנטזיות המפגרות שלך
לכי תעבדי ותממני 
אותן את בעצמך
הבנת פוסטמוש?
בייוש


----------



## ברבורה (6/6/13)

התחתנתי עובדת וממנת 
אל תיכנס לי לכיס 
ואתה גם לא הגבת על מה שכתבתי לך בכלל
גם בלי פנטזיות חתונה צנועה מגיעה למתאים שקל לבנאדם.
לא אומרת שהאורחים צריך לממן את זה. באתי לציין עובדה שפנטזיה יכולה לייקר את מה שגם ככה יקר.


----------



## amor prohibido (7/6/13)

אבל כשלא עושים אירוע, לא מקבלים כסף! 
כסף הוא משהו שנותנים באירוע. אם זוג מתחתן ברבנות בלי אירוע, הוא יקבל מקסימום מצעים וקומקום. בטח לא כסף לקניית בית. גם 100 אלף שקלים זה לא בסיס לקניית בית.


----------



## flashes (6/6/13)

סליחה?! 
אני צריכה לממן את המנה שהם החליטו עבורי שאני צריכה לאכול באותו ערב?
זו צפיה חצופה!

שיתכננו חתונה עם הכסף שיש להם, לא עם הכסף שאין להם!


----------



## שלי 78 (6/6/13)

קראתי והגבתי לה בהודעה בפייסבוק 
חברה שלי מהעבר התחתנה לפני שנתיים. אני לא מכירה את בעלה. גם כשהיינו חברות טובות ולתקופה מסוימת ישנו באותו חדר לא הכרתי את בני הזוג שלה. הקשר התרופף ולא מממש היה קיים, אבל לחתונה שלה היה חשוב לה שאבוא. חתונה בקצה המדינה, במקום שהדך אליו היא דרך עפר ופיתולים, בחושך מוחלט. היא התקשרה והתקשרה והזמינה למסיבת הרווקות (לא אישרתי הגעה למסיבת הרווקות, אבל כן לחתונה) ולא היתה ברירה, אלא לבוא. לאחר כמה ימים שאלתי אותה איך היה והתשובה שקיבלתי היא "יצאנו ברווח גדול". היא לא אמרה כלום על האירוע, על המתנות, על האווירה, על אמא שלה שמתחת לחופה החליטה לחנך את הרב ואת כולם איך להתנהג וכל החתונה עמדה וצעקה עליה שהיא לא מספיק רצינית, היא לא הזכירה את האוכל המצוין והברמן שאני בתור אורחת כמעט נתתי לו טיפ כי הוא היה מעולה, כלום. היא יצאה ברווח מהחתונה.

בן דוד שלי עד היום בטוח שהייתי בחתונה שלו ופשוט לא הצטלמתי. בן דוד מדרגה ראשונה שלא שם לב שלא הגעתי לחתונה שלו, ברור שהייתי, מה ברור? לא הסכמתי מהשנייה הראשונה להשתתף באירוע ולא הלכתי. אמא שלי שניהלה איתי מריבה ענקית בנושא הפיקה לקח אחד-החתן והכלה לא זוכרים מי בא. הם בהיי, אם X בא אז מן הסתם גם Y משתרך בעקבותיו. אין מה לריב. מבחינתם, הייתי. 

לגבי בריתות. דוד שלי ערך אירוע לכל אחת מבנותיו. אבא שלי עד היום לא מבין למה אחיו מקיים את האירועים האלה. על הברית של הנכד האמצעי אבא שלי בחר לא להודיע לנו ולבריתה של אחותו הקטנה, הבת דודה עקפה את אבא שלי (שמסנן אירועים חופשי ומחשב את הדלק כחלק מהמתנה...) ולמרות זאת לא באנו. אבא שלי מאמין שהוא לא צריך למממן את ההתרבות של אחיו ובנותיו, שמי שרוצה לראות אותו יזמין אותו באופן אישי אחד על אחד. הגישה הזו אולי קרה, לא משפחתית וחריגה, אבל יש בה היגיון.


----------



## fluffysheep (6/6/13)

מתריס ומעט פלצני... 
קודם כל אני ממש לא חושבת שכל אחד שמגיע לחתונה צריך להגזים במתנות מפוצצות ושהזוג יכול לבנות על 400 שח לאדם בתכנון חתונה או משהו מופרך כזה. גם לי היה מאוד לא נעים לחשוב במושגים של צ'ק למנה כשהתחתנתי.
יש לנו חברים ומשפחה קרובה נהדרים שפינקו אותנו ומאנשים רחוקים קיבלנו סכומים של 200-250 שח וזה היה בסדר גמור כי שמחנו שהם באו ולא ציפינו למשהו שונה. היו אנשים שידענו שקשה להם ואמרנו להם מראש ובדיסקרטיות שהמתנה לא חשובה הם אלו שחשובים.
אבל אני ממש מסכימה עם מה שנאמר שברגע שעושים אירוע כלשהו לא משנה איזה - אין יותר כסף שנשאר לקניית משהו גדול ורציני ואם לא עושים אירוע אז הכסף לא קיים מלחתחילה. אז הנקודה הזו היא חסרת משמעות פשוט. כמובן שאם הזוג עושה משהו מפוצץ ונכנס לחובות זה כבר סיפור אחר ...
למה לדעתי ההודעה מרגיזה? כי יש בה מן תרחנות ושיפוטיות סתם. אני למשל לא הולכת לחתונות של אנשים שלא אכפת לי מהם כי לא נעים, בכל החתונות שהייתי נהנתי מאוד מאוד, נהנתי מהאוכל, מהריקודים, מהכיף של החגיגה. הייתה אולי פעם אחת שחיכיתי לרגע שזה בסדר ללכת מהחתונה וזה היה מקרה מיוחד אבל בדר"כ נשארתי בשמחה כי זה אנשים אהובים!! ברב מסיבות הרווקות שהייתי ההשקעה הכספית היתה צנועה וממש לא חורה לי  להכין פשטידה לחברה טובה (כי אם אני מוזמנת למסיבת רווקות זה חברה טובה) ממש בשמחה עשיתי את זה! איזה מן חברה לא טובה לא עושה את זה מכל הלב? לא ברור לי...
אגב, אני באמת חושבת שלתת מתנה כספית צנועה (נניח 100 שח) זה יותר טוב מאשר לתת חפץ כלשהו, מה בדיוק הייתם רוצים לתת לזוג שגם ביחד איזה שנתיים לרב בדירה פיצית?? טוסטר? מצעים? אני אישית מעדיפה לתת מה שאני יודעת שהזוג צריך ולצערי בימנו לרב זה כסף ולא משנה לאיזה צורך... אני באמת רוצה לעזור בצורה פרקטית לזוג ולא לתת להם חפץ שהם ספק אם צריכים...
ובקשר להוצאות החתונה - לקחת אז הזוג לתיאטרון או לטיול רפטינג - למי שלא יודע עולה מעל 100 שח לאיש. בהנחה שמדובר ב 3 אנשים לפחות (היא והזוג) זה מעל 300 שח. כך שאין חסכון כספי כ"כ, היא יכלה באותו קנה מידה לתת את הכסף כמתנה לזוג כדי לעזור להם לחגוג איך ש הם בחרו, יש סתם התנשאות כי היא אומרת להם בעצם "לא אכפת לי שזה הדרך שרציתם, הדרך שלי טובה ונאורה יותר".

זו כמובן דעתי האישית בלבד.


----------



## itay Jerusalem (7/6/13)

היי 
אני הולך למי שדורש בשלומי מה שנקרא!
אסתפק בחתונה צנועה וקרובה יותר ובתקווה בעזרת השם שהנסיכה שתופיע זה יקרוץ לה!

לאנשים זה כבר יצא מהתחת מה שנקרא! ופשוט מאוד באים בכדי שהצק יחזור להם בחזרה !
אחר כך לא זוכרים אותך מה שנקרא !

אני מעדיף להביא בני נוער מתנועת בני עקיבא שיעשו שמח ולא לראות את החיוכים המאולצים וכו !
ואכן זה פאסה אין שום ייחוד וחידוש ויופי בלראות חתונות בימינו!כמעט כולם מעתיקים  פורמט זהה!
וישנם כאלו שיכנסו לחובות בגלל קנאה  ורצון להראות אלק שהחתונה יותר יפה!

ורק בשמחות


----------

